# Blood Pact and it's about time



## FuzzyManpeach (Oct 29, 2009)

So I just got confirmation that my copy of Blood Pact my girlfriend ordered for me for Christmas last year just shipped. Is anyone else annoyed with the delay for the next installment of the Gaunts Ghost series?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I picked up it (and read it) yesterday...gotta say not as good as I'd hoped, certainly not as good as Only In Death. That's not to say it's a bad book, it's a quality bit of Abnett writing, just (to me) doesn't quite have the flow of the usual Gaunt books.

Also, the book focuses very heavily on a core dozen characters with the likes of Larks and the other major 'secondary' characters getting no more than a line in the entire book.

If the Gaunt series was a 5 out of 5 across the board this would only get a 4 out of 5.


----------

